# Bassforms sent me this



## audionw (Oct 15, 2009)

Alright ,here is the new and improved lightweight 4-8 layer 100 percent fiberglass enclosures being shipped from Bassforms. Custom broken before packaging and shipping and built with only the finest attention to detail and quality. After the sales guy nimo had a hissy fit when we called him out on his bad product and refused to make it right i decided to let the world know they are a dishonest business with bad product. Buy bassforms and be sorry.


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 29, 2007)

Did you cut it open, or something?... Really dunno what I'm looking at


----------



## audionw (Oct 15, 2009)

It's a chevy avalanche box. The end was cracked when we opened it and they won't replace it and don't want it back so we made some cuts with our bandsaw to show a cross section of how it's made. Now look for the fiberglass layers !


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

audionw said:


> It's a chevy avalanche box. The end was cracked when we opened it and they won't replace it and don't want it back so we made some cuts with our bandsaw to show a cross section of how it's made. Now look for the fiberglass layers !


I dont see anything in there that resembles resin and chopped/stranded mat. 

Why wont they replace it? Was it insured when they shipped it?


----------



## Volenti (Feb 17, 2010)

So it's essentially a plastic (resin) box?, lovely...


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

IIRC there were two versions of Bassforms boxes (seems like they changed owners or suppliers)....i bought one from my Camry about a year ago and its definitely fiberglass, mat fibers and resin inside and when drilled the same thing. Not sure what Bassforms is now though


----------



## audionw (Oct 15, 2009)

this is new product sent to us to examine and prove they changed the poor quality builds they sent us in the past. we paid only shipping cost so we were only out a bit but we still are out $ on all the other ones we tried in the past. After my salesman stood his ground and demanded nimo followed through with his promises, nimo threatened him and tried to call US unethical. some people......


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

Looking at it I see acouple pieces that look like mat, but it definitely isnt a well built enclosure, I think my first fiberglass enclosure smoked that one and I didnt have the slightest clue what I was doing then.


----------



## scionboxrox (Jan 12, 2009)

*Bassforms is terrible..*

I had a customer get a 350z box for 2 10'' subwoofers and not 3 weeks after we installed the enclosure the ring around where the subwoofers mounted began to crack very badly. We contacted Bassforms about the enclosure due to the "lifetime warranty" and could get ZERO straight answers from anyone. We told the customer and they didn't believe we were trying to resolve the issue. Well, we eventually got an address to ship the bad box to and recieve another new one. Sent the box off and 2 weeks later recieved an email about the "new" box they were going to send out. It arrived and it was nasty brown and guess what; it was not designed to fit anywhere in a 350z so. We built an enclosure in house to work and fit how he wanted but, we still have not resolved the issue about the "new" incorrect box. I hate Bassforms, the worst company I have ever ordered anthing from.


----------



## jsun_g (Jun 12, 2008)

Did they use that robot toy as an internal brace? 



audionw said:


> Alright ,here is the new and improved lightweight 4-8 layer 100 percent fiberglass enclosures being shipped from Bassforms. Custom broken before packaging and shipping and built with only the finest attention to detail and quality. After the sales guy nimo had a hissy fit when we called him out on his bad product and refused to make it right i decided to let the world know they are a dishonest business with bad product. Buy bassforms and be sorry.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

That box should sell for about *$250.00*


----------

